# Boat Stereo and affects on fishing



## FourchonFish (Jul 16, 2009)

Does having your stereo on while you bottom fish or troll change anything?


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *FourchonFish (7/16/2009)*Does having your stereo on while you bottom fish or troll change anything?


NOPE........well maybe i should try fishing without it on to be for sure....


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

I have tore up the bass and blue gill before with the radio blaring. Haven't tried it redfishing, but offshore, I haven't missed a beat. Doesn't seem to affect the fishing for me.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sharks like Springsteen.

Snapper seem to like Meat Loaf.

Bluefish -- the blues.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Pinfish and Croakers like Puff Daddy and Lil Wayne


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have found that the snapper seem fond of snoop dog and kris kross.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I would think your motor would be more noisy than your stereo, considering its sticking in the water. 



I think sound waves travel farther over water because they skip across, rather than penetrate, unless the source of the sound waves is IN the water, which is how your fish finder works. 



Correct me if Ive completely lost my mind. I do that now and then.:letsdrink


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't notice any fishing issues while dock lighting with my boat, but I keep it low just in case. I say rock out with your---- out.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

good question.I had thought of building a device to use as a teaser that would emit 60 hz waves behind the boat like a couple of bass cannisters with waterproofing material sprayed on them to drag behind the boat as teasers.maybe luike something that looks like a small pot tube with a slant on it like a witchdoctor to help raise fish.I MEan why not.Diesels raise fish so why wouldt 2 of those in the prop wash do it.something really metallic also.send about 500 watts a piece 2 them and emulate the sounds of breaking bait fish on the surface.Might be worth a shot.would probably be banned in tournaments if someone perfected it.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

It's funny you ask that question. Capt. SamCrunchfield sings some great off shore songs. And while we are on the troll, that and buffet plays alot. If you have ever heard Sam sing that in it's self will make your day off shore. Bottom bumping we will play different hits some time country some times I get to pick the channel (old time rock and roll) Like Jimmy (purple haze) and so on. Music just picks up the pace some times and I fell anything that puts you in the right frame of mind increases your odds at what ever you are doing. Gene Team Recess


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

I think the only thing that might affect your fishing is if you are inshore in shallow water and your music has a lot of bass. I read an article about how fish can sense pressure changes in the water that come from stomping around on your boat or chunking an anchor out into the water when you get to a spot if the water is shallow. That is why alot of inshore fisherman coast onto places with their motors cut off and slip the anchor in the water. I would think bottom fishing and trolling would allow the pressure changes to disperse. Who knows though.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

sound travels @ 4500 feet per sec. underwater.


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

I would think being more stealth would be more productive, therefore, no radio noise.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

It depends on water depth. 

And how much the fish has had to drink.


----------



## southern59 (Nov 11, 2008)

Never had a radio in my boat and sometimes fish bite sometimes they don't go figger huh maybe i do need a radio after all


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

There are studies that indicate white noise can raise sailfish and marlin. 

An article is coming out in one of the fishing magazine soon, think it was marlin magazine or maybe saltwater sportsman. Not sure. 

If your concerned, box in the back of you speakers instead of letting the bass vibrate the hull. That way you'll at least get more base, even if it don't help the fishing.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I had a really loud stereo on my jonboat, and we caught TONS of fish inshore, around the bridges, bayous etc.

Reds, Blues, doesn't matter..... WE WERE JAMMIN!

btw. where exactly are the ears on a fish??????????????


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I generally shy away from loud music on the boat since in most cases it seems to hurt rather than help. One exception to this is tuna fishing at the rigs. I've always noticed that if you play something with good bass to it, the tuna actually seem to stay around the boat and be more active. Could be coincidence but...


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

When bottom fishing in less than 100 feet of water you need to turn off the loud music. Thats all I'm going to say but I have been doing this for years and the bottom fish (snapper-triggers) are not impressed by a lot of racket!!

Trust me it works!!::nonono


----------



## saltwatersteve (Oct 23, 2008)

If your fishingnfor grouper try"G Love and the special sauce" they dig da tunes.


----------

